# Corpses hacked up and sold



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30757528/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

There is nothing that a human being can do that surprises me anymore. It is really a shame that we share this world with so many sick and evil people.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's amazing what greed can motivate a person to do.


----------

